# +++ WANTED!! Young, reliable couple for long-term retail job near Alice Springs +++



## Down_under_23 (May 25, 2011)

Hi there!

We are living 280km away from Alice Springs in the remote MacDonald Ranges running a private outback store for Aboriginals . 

My boss owns a big cattle station and i am running a little "sister" station 30km away by my own (incl. frequently changing backpackers) 5 people @ the moment!

It is a store which supplies everything...groceries, takeaway, entertainment, car parts, drinks, meat, vegetables etc.

The station has 3 fully furnitured houses incl. LCD TV, Internet, XBox , Home Cinema, AC, BBQ, Carports, 2 cats (so cat lovers prefered ;-) etc. and a Caravan with shared bathroom.

It is a healthy good running business, which is getting improved day by day. Sport weekends on the own Football field are planned for the future, as well as creating a caravan park and a motel unit. This needs reliable staff.

You shouldn't be afraid of dirty hands, because every day is an adventure outbush!

Main tasks are following:

- serving customers
- cooking takeaway
- handling till and money
- cleaning
- gardenwork incl. watering the station, mowing lawn, keep it nice and clean
- some mechanical maintenance is an advantage!
- Town runs incl. pick up goods @ suppliers

What you're getting

- A house (described above)
- good wages every fortnight incl. holidays and meal deductions, 2 days off a week, based on 76 hours a fortnight
- Nearly no expenses, only alcohol, cigarettes etc.
- Full accomodation (food, Internet, Telephone) perfect for saving money 

We are prefered searching a young couple for at least 3 months, better 6 month or more. You should hold a permanent residence or WHV. I won't sponsor anybody. Long-term Backpackers are also welcome.

One woofer with FULL ACCOMODATION is possible as well!

I am not allowed to link our website, contact me and you'll get the details and pics!

Kindly regards

So, if you wanna live an adventure and you'll love the Outback...that's your chance!

Pick Up from town possible, own 4WD would be an advantage for you!

We own a trooper and a station Ute which can be used to do towntrips!

Looking forward to hear from you!


Sebastian Krasemann


----------



## wyongah (Jun 16, 2011)

*Good job*



Down_under_23 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We are living 280km away from Alice Springs in the remote MacDonald Ranges running a private outback store for Aboriginals .
> 
> ...


Hi a job like that we been looking for staying 6 month or longer no problem.
11 year's we have worked as Manager in a Student Hostel with 110 rooms
Sylvia is a good cook and cleaning she has no problems
I am a skilled car mechanic so no problems with dirty hands and other jobs
I'm returning to Australia October 2011 and my wife and son are following Dec 11
My English is rusty but you know learning by doing and my wife has to learn a little bit more. I know you looking for a young couple but I just thought just give it a try
our age is 50 and 51 . Rainer and Sylvia
PS we don't need a sponsor I'm Australian Citizen and my wife has an permanent Working Visa


----------



## michel (Jun 20, 2011)

Down_under_23 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We are living 280km away from Alice Springs in the remote MacDonald Ranges running a private outback store for Aboriginals .
> 
> ...


Hi Sebastian,

We, my wife and I, are 41 and 45, also maybe not the "young" couple you had expected, but we are moving to Australia next august/september from the Netherlands.
We are very eager to get to know Australia from the inside and are qualified for the job. A car mechanic/ IT man and a Lab technician with good overal skills.
We have been granted a permanent residency last February so that's nothing to worry about.
Can you please fill us in on the details?

Thanks, Debbie & Michel


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Sebastian,

You can also post your job on our site too if your looking to get someone asap and need to get as much info out there as possible! Its totally free all you need to do is fill out the form and I will approve the job 

Good luck in your search! Jobaroo - Post a Job

Sarah


----------



## Debbiefgr (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear Sir,

My fiance and I are interested in working with you. I am 21 years old and
I've been teaching English around the country for the past couple of years.

I have also worked at my uncle's hotel in Athens for a year. My fiance is 32
years old and he was in the army for more than 10 years. I am an Australian citizen and he's got a temporary visa. 

We are coming back in Australia next month. I would like to know a few more things, like the wage and working conditions. I cannot find a private message option and I am quite new to this forum, so I would appreciate it if you contacted me first.

Yours sincerely,
Debbie F.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

For Latest Jobs Apply here


----------



## smurfsaway (Jun 27, 2011)

hey that sounds just like what we were after, we are a young couple 19 and 20 im australian and she is swedish but has spent a fair while in australia and has no problems with speaking english i grew up in the country so dirty hands is no problem,i have also done 4 weeks mechanic work experience and 2 weeks fabrication i have done a welding course at tafe and have worked in a furniture store and at eagle boys, i am just over half way through finishing my 4wd restoration i just need to put the shell back on,we both have our licence and my girlfriend has done work in a bank and with cleaning as well as knowing a few languages a little she speaks swedish and english fluet and knows abit of french,german and chinese, however the only down side is we most likely wont be leaving here until mid august we are waiting for my girlfriend to do a driving licence but if she finishes earlier which is possible we could come abit earlier but her working holiday visa starts on the first of august
kind regards Tony


----------



## Down_under_23 (May 25, 2011)

*No more job available*

Hi there,

Thank you for all your replies.

We've already found a couple and we don't need any people at the moment.

Available jobs in future we will post on our website.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------

